# good servo for carpet racing oval



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

i need information for a good servo for oval carpet racing.What the best torque and transit time is the best?best price and quality.

thanks everyone
Frank D


----------



## JH Racing (Apr 22, 2005)

Futaba 9550.


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

Futaba S9650

Jake


----------



## Dpreston (Nov 21, 2005)

jr ds3421 or a 9650 both are good servos!


----------



## parrott88 (Jul 2, 2002)

JR ds3421


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

9650 all the way good price good power and size! you will never regret a digital servo and this is right for 1/10th or 1/12th scale. :dude:


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

the 9650 hands down


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

9602 servo, its not digital but it has sufficient specs and a great price. Plus its a tad over 1oz.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

t4mania said:


> 9602 servo, its not digital but it has sufficient specs and a great price. Plus its a tad over 1oz.


Is 30 oz-in of torque at 4.8V enouugh for 1/10th pan car?


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes it is, I have a BMI 1/10 pan car and it workd just fine.


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

thank you to all racers to help me to make a good choice for my futur servo.

Frank D


----------



## rhodopsine (Aug 13, 2002)

If you want something a little stronger, JR 9411 is also a good choice.


----------

